# BNP Won't let babies out of cave what to do?



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

BNP won't let babies out of cave what do I do do they come out by themselves egg sacks are gone do I let nature take its course info would be great


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, they'll start to come out when they're ready.
Let nature do its thing.
Cheers!!


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

For me i would just wait it out, i have read online that sometimes new fathers would stay longer in the cave, give it time.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Leave a piece of algae wafer at the cave entrance...or inside the cave if they are too skinny


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

don't worry they won't come out till they are ready.
don't add extra foods to try and get them to come out.
what else lives in this tank?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

only mom and dad and babies in a 20 gallon


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just let it alone it will happen when they are ready....


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Well my BNP Babies all came out today Wholly S#%t there is alot ill post pics when my camera charges this is sooooo cool they are the cutest thing and wow they are fast little suckers but what the hell am I gonna do with 100 BNP lmao


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

was it the dad that stayed with them in the cave? My male is very protective of his kids.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I will take some of your baby BRPlecos to try to raise them.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

no problem


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Well it has been a month and baby BNP are 1 inch I looked in the cave and OMG THERE IS another bunch of fresh babies in there I now have at least 200 of them LMAO


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the new batch.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

repeated every thirty or so days until you separate the parents


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah I think its time to go to different tanks then I think I have had enough lol


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the same situation, 1st batch 5 weeks old, 2nd clutch hatching right now. Yep, gonna move the male to a different tank when he emerges from the cave.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

haha those little devils


----------

